# I recently bought a 12 pound prime beef tenderloin



## rigman (Nov 14, 2016)

My plan is to cut in half and smoke half to see how long it takes and freeze other until thanksgiving. That said. Does anyone have any input as to what wood, process or any other thing I should do for a good smoke. This will be my first 6 pound meat smoke so I would like any input you have. 

Thanks in advance

Rusty


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2016)

For roasts like this cooking time is based on thickness not weight. Beef roasts cook fairly fast so in order to get good smoke I always run the smoker as low as I can. 180-200. Since tenderloin is a lean cut you want to cook it to whatever fineness you like, rare, Ned rare, etc. we like our medium rare so usually pull off when the IT hits 130-135. Let rest a good 30-45 minutes prior to slicing. 

Formwood selsction cherry is always a good choice for beef. You can mix it with pecan, or kiawe for more depth. 

I highly recommend you make a batch of this to go along with the roast

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/chef-jimmyjs-smokey-au-jus


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 14, 2016)

I agree with DS!  Don't over cook that great piece of meat.  

Mike


----------



## chestnutbloom (Nov 15, 2016)

Yup 135 TOPS....


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2016)

I agree with the above.

That's an expensive piece of meat, you certainly don't want to overcook it.

We like rare, so we pull ours at 118-120.

Al


----------



## hawkce541 (Nov 15, 2016)

I agree Med rare at the most.  My wife was raised in a strict overcook everything family.  It took me forever to get her to eat med. rare, now she won't have anything else.  She still won't do rare though.  I can't wait for Thanksgiving at my mother-in-laws....more dry turkey.  I guess I'll bring more wine this time.


----------



## rigman (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you all for the great input. We are a med rare house so thats great info. Thank you all. 

Rusty


----------



## dls1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Rigman,

The responses up thread have you well covered.

As dirtsailor mentioned, my "Go To' method for cooking roasts of any kind for many years is to do it in a cooker at the lowest possible temperature it can go to. For me, that's 150F in the smoker, and 180F in the oven. When the IT hits around 120F I pull the roast, double wrap it in HD foil and a heavy beach towel, then put it in a warm cooler for 45-60 minutes. The carryover will increase the IT 5F-10F. When getting close to serving time, I preheat an oven or gas grill to 500F+. The roast goes into the preheated oven for 7-8 minutes, then removed, rested for 5 minutes, sliced and served.

When I do a lean prime tenderloin such as you are, I make small slits throughout the meat's surface and stuff each slit with a mix made up of back fat, garlic, and fresh parsley or rosemary, all minced then pulsed in a food processor.

As mentioned, jus is always a good accompaniment, but my personal favorite is roasted and softened veal (or beef) bone marrow mixed with it's juices, and a little finely minced shallots, parsley, and capers. It's a bit decadent, but then, so is a prime tenderloin.

Enjoy!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 15, 2016)

Naaaah... Just run it through your meat grinder and make patties out of it, and then microwave to well done.

Ok... just kidding!!!!!

That is certainly a premium cut and prime at that! ^^^^^ these guys have you covered pretty much. Go by internal temp not time for sure. Hickory, Maple, or Alder would be my preference. I would go light on the smoke though so the beef flavor is the star with that cut.


----------



## rigman (Dec 5, 2016)

IMG_8933.JPG



__ rigman
__ Dec 5, 2016


















IMG_8911.JPG



__ rigman
__ Dec 5, 2016


















IMG_8951.JPG



__ rigman
__ Dec 5, 2016


















IMG_8952.JPG



__ rigman
__ Dec 5, 2016


















IMG_8954.JPG



__ rigman
__ Dec 5, 2016


















IMG_8979.JPG



__ rigman
__ Dec 5, 2016


















IMG_8980.JPG



__ rigman
__ Dec 5, 2016






I hope these come through. I am not sure why it was so difficult to upload pics. After I uploaded I couldn't see which was which. So I'll try to explain. 

My first smoke was the two bacon wrapped pork tenderloins.

Second smoke was the beer can chicken.

Third smoke was a 5 Lb portion of the 12 Lb Prime beef tenderloin. I tried my first reverse sear. It didn't work out to well. So I'm going have to pick up flat cast grill for my 3 burner Camp Chef stove to do my next reverse sear.

Fourth smoke, the 7 Lb portion for thanks giving. I also smoked a turkey breast but didn't get pictures of it as it took way longer than i thought it would to smoke, so it got sent home with the parents.

All comments and any advice welcome.

Thank you

Rusty


----------



## b-one (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks great,especially the chicken!Thumbs Up


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hell of of a job with all of the proteins!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I'll take a plate of any of them!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------

